# Puppy is home



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

We're all exhausted, but he is settling in very well. He is extremely affectionate, and his favorite place to be by far is my daughter's lap! He is still a bit wary but is quite curious, and has already eaten and drank.

I'll try to get more/better pictures tomorrow!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

He follows her around the house too. I think it's true love!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Congratulations Heather. I'm so happy for you and your family on your new arrival. And I love the photo on the bottom right - puppy kisses! What a sweetie.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

So cute, and you're daughter's really grown up too! They're both adorable.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

congrats on your precious new baby!! What a cutie...looking forward to more pics!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad to see him with his family, will look forward to hearing more about his cutie!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Yay! Congratualtions, he's adorable.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable! (both of them! )


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Oooooohhhh! Heather, he is a cutie-patootie for sure!! Matter of fact he looks a lot like my Beau when I got him. How old is he? 
Btw -- you'll get used to trying to get good pics of a black-faced dog! love the eyebrows!!! Congrats!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

congrats...it's so nice to see them on a lap...you forget how small they are until you get perspective. they have such personality that when you see them alone they look like big dogs! LOL (next time ask your daughter to wear lighter pants so we can see him better)


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations, Heather! He is darling. So is your daughter - she really has grown up. Love your daughter's hair - it looks so shiny and thick. Did you have a name chosen for your puppy?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

How sweet! Whats his name do we get to help? I like Charley.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks everybody!



Beau's mom said:


> Oooooohhhh! Heather, he is a cutie-patootie for sure!! Matter of fact he looks a lot like my Beau when I got him. How old is he?
> Btw -- you'll get used to trying to get good pics of a black-faced dog! love the eyebrows!!! Congrats!


He's 8 weeks! I had forgotten how tiny they are at that age! And I love his eyebrows as well, especially since I can get at least some definition to his face in pictures (if I can catch him looking in my direction, anyway!)



Missy said:


> congrats...it's so nice to see them on a lap...you forget how small they are until you get perspective. they have such personality that when you see them alone they look like big dogs! LOL (next time ask your daughter to wear lighter pants so we can see him better)


Haha, I know, but I wasn't going to make her get up and change her pants so I could take better pictures at 11pm at night!

No name yet. Lol Suzi, I keep thinking of the name Charlie as well. Because he has similar coloring as my brother's Bernese Mountain dog Charlie! So that name won't work lol...


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*What a sweet little guy.:kiss:*


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Adorable! Looks like my Fred.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I think he's found his best friend! Both of them are adorable!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good stuff Heather, more pics though.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

How exciting and how is Cey doing with it all? Cute pup!


----------

